

Update: Spy agencies hacked SIM card maker's encryption - ArtDev
http://www.computerworld.com/article/2886738/spy-agencies-hacked-sim-card-makers-encryption.html

======
ArtDev
" The encryption keys would allow the agencies to intercept mobile traffic
without court-ordered warrants or wiretaps" Scary!

